# Grizzly Trip Cancellation :(



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got notice that my grandmother (94 years old) is critically ill in the nursing home she has been living at in New York since her hospitalization earlier this year. As such, I will be making a trip up to NY to visit her and do not know whether or not I will be able to make it home for Sunday's Grizzly trip.  

Anthony - Sorry for short notice. Hope everyone limit's out on tog.

Sandcrab


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Sandcrab,*

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. Guess we will all be in that spot one day and hopefuly move on to a better place. If I can do anything for you let me know my friend.

If the weather dosn't give us a break, there won't be a Crizzly trip to miss. Talk to Jason and Anthony a little while ago, 6 to 8 oz won't hold bottom down there right now and they say it's going to get worse. Again, sorry Crab....Hat80


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hat,

Thanks for the concern. I'll be driving up tomorrow for a couple of days.

There's always another fishing trip around the corner. 

SandcraB


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*in our prayers*

safe trip and return. may god be with your family


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Sorry to hear about your grandmother. She'll be in my prayers. Have a safe trip.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Thanks for the concern Guys*

I really wanted to go too.

Hope the weather gets better and you guys get to go. 

Take care

Sandcrab


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

Like Clyde said, we're all in that same boat. If its her time, hopefully she'll pass quickly. Seeing my mom in the hospital for over a hundred days ripped my heart out. Have a safe trip back to NY, and we'll see you next trip....


----------

